# Being blocked/limited internet access.



## Ninetails (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi there!

So I am on a network with several computers. My problem is that all my game clients are unable to connect with the internet which I assume because they are being blocked. I tired disabling my computers firewall but that didn't solve the problem. However I narrowed it down to my brothers computer. 

Somehow, when ever my brothers laptop is connected to the network the game clients on other computers don't work, also the internet is slower. I thought that maybe his firewall is somehow limiting internet access to the other computers on the network (i.e. blocking the game clients) but even after I turned off his firewall the problem still persisted. (Note: everything works fine when my brothers laptop is disconnected from the network)

Can anybody help with a solution? Thanks for your time.

Some things that might be useful: All computers are connected with Edimax BR-6104K router. The router firewall was disabled too.

If I left out or you need some more information to help you identify the problem just ask, thanks!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Odds are your brothers laptop is infected/part of a bot net which explains the laptops increased usage of the bandwidth.

the laptop firewall would only affect the laptop not the network. Highly advise you turn on the routers and other firewalls to protect your network.


----------



## Ninetails (Apr 9, 2012)

Wand3r3r said:


> Odds are your brothers laptop is infected/part of a bot net which explains the laptops increased usage of the bandwidth.
> 
> the laptop firewall would only affect the laptop not the network. Highly advise you turn on the routers and other firewalls to protect your network.


Could there be any other causes? My brother says it shouldn't be infected. Would say, formatting his computer remove the infection and fix it? If not how can I remove it or check for it? I scanned the other computers and they don't have any bad software.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

formatting is the only secure known to work method of getting rid of being hacked.

what software products is your brother using to detect/protect malware/spyware/virus's?

You did update the software before using it to check the other pcs?


----------



## Ninetails (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes I did update. I used Malwarebytes Anti-malware to scan and with AVG. My brother uses eset nod32 smart security and I usually keep AVG open all the time to monitor.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

If your bother comes up in safe mode does the issue go away?


----------



## Ninetails (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok problem solved for now. I think the problem was that one of the Wi-Fi access points was also acting as a router so we ended up having 2 routers in the network which were interfering with each other.


----------



## Ninetails (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh, I wanted to add. Can two programs use the same port? And if they do have the same ports can it cause one program unable to work if the port is already being used by another program?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You can not forward a port to two machines. Usual solution is you change the listening port on one program on one machine and forward that new port number.


----------



## Ninetails (Apr 9, 2012)

I didn't foward any ports and to be honest I am not sure how they work and all but could another program like dropbox or something else block my game clients?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Not that I am aware of.


----------



## Ninetails (Apr 9, 2012)

well im just gonna give up on it. This sort of thing about 'unable to connect' ******** comes every now and then and I have no idea what causes it but I just know it has something to do with my brothers computers! It isn't firewall or malware, though we didn't try that format. The weird part is that all games that connect to the internet are not able to for some mysterious unique reason. I tried to search the internet and I couldn't find a solution that helped or someone with same problem.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

To troubleshoot you would get either the games sites domain name or ip address.

then you would do a tracert ip address or tracecert domain name

You would see where in the hops it fails.


----------



## Ninetails (Apr 9, 2012)

How do I traceroute? do I need a program for it or is it already part of windows tools?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Just open a cmd promptnad type: *tracert <ip address>* press enter.


----------



## Ninetails (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok, so I did trace route but I don't know what to make of it. It seemed to make it half way (31.186.224.112 is ip address to one of the games servers):

Tracing route to 31.186.224.112
1 ...
2 ...
.
.
.
12 108 ms 115 ms 72ms 31.186.224.112
13 * * * Request timed out.

(continues to 30 "Request timed out")


----------



## rohan_freeda (Apr 14, 2012)

which is the security software you are using???


----------



## rohan_freeda (Apr 14, 2012)

try disabling the NOD 32 and the AVG from MSCONFIG. and then try checking the ip address again......make sure u untick it from both the tabs of msconfig *''SERVICES"* and *"STARTUP"*


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

To be honest we need to see the full tracert first as it may give us pointers the firewall or av may need to be disabled but not before we see the full tracert.

It is ok to provide us this info and will not harm your computer.


----------

